# Texas Heat



## Jimineer (Apr 27, 2012)

I am just beginning to prep. 

Thinking about food storage, and living in N. Tx., I am concerned about storage of food in case power goes out for long (or even relatively short) period of time. Won't the heat ruin many if not all foods designed / packaged for long shelf life.

How are those of you living in similar environments handling this case?

Many thanks!


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

You Who... Davarm! Quick someone in your neck of the woods need you! (Sorry, I couldn't stop myself!!)

In all seriousness if you use the search feature at the top left it will give you lots of good information on food storage.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

OK MD, here I am! Was in the garden picking Chard to dehydrate tonight.

Well Jimineer, I live west of the DFW area and I have thought of the heat and food spoilage. The conclusion that I have come to is that what I have will not be affected that much by heat. A good portion of it is dehydrated foods(done by myself), no heat problem there, powdered whole and skim milk should not be a problem either. Ready to eat "Stuff" like PB shouldn't be of concern, however, foods like Mayo, Salad Dressing may be of concern but those are not what you were asking about.

I have tried to take heat and cold into consideration with my foods, I do have quite a lot of home canned foods in jars(hundreds), the cold would be a problem there but I'm just gonna have to take that chance, I am more concerned about the grandson breaking them though.

I have no idea about commercially prepared or freeze dried food or the like, cant afford that. I really dont see a problem. Do you have any specific items of interest that you are thinking of. MRE's certainly should not be a concern. Have eaten them before after being stored quite awhile in the 100+ heat.

You will come out with better information if you can ask more pointed questions, their is a lot of knowledge and experience on his site so specifics will usually get you better, and darn good answers.

What did you think of the heat today, with cloudy skies no less....


----------



## MsSage (Mar 3, 2012)

It was 93 here today and is "suppose" to be in the 40's with rain ( we NEED) so we might get snow LOLOLOLOL
You say your in N Texas is that panhandle N or N as in Dallas? There is a big difference between the humidity level. 
Welcome to the forum you will find most here very welcoming and helpful. Takes a bit of time to get through all the awesome info.


----------



## Jimineer (Apr 27, 2012)

MsSage said:


> It was 93 here today and is "suppose" to be in the 40's with rain ( we NEED) so we might get snow LOLOLOLOL
> You say your in N Texas is that panhandle N or N as in Dallas? There is a big difference between the humidity level.
> Welcome to the forum you will find most here very welcoming and helpful. Takes a bit of time to get through all the awesome info.


North Tx as in DFW area.
Thanks. Looking forward to learning and eventually contributing back.


----------



## zracer7 (Apr 17, 2012)

I have the same concern over food. I just moved to the outer DFW area as well. I moved from California where food storage temperature was never a problem. I would make a root cellar if I had the land to do that but I am in a two bedroom apartment an the second floor which concerns me due to heat rising and very little storage space.


----------

